# Erster PC Zusammnebau IM Moment bitte um Beistand



## hibana (20. April 2017)

So Cpu ging Problemlos.

Bei Ram bin ich der anleitung des Handbuches gefolgt also steht D1mma  und D2mmb - eines ins 2 er Slot anderes ins 4 er Slot glaube dürfte  passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Cpu Kühler war keine Wärmeleitpaste dabei ABER sieht so aus als  wäre er am Boden bereits draufgeschmiert ist das üblich? Ist ja ein  neuer Ryzen und Kühler war dabei. Nicht das es mir abfackelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen frage ich lieber nach denn die dummen fragen sind die nicht gefragten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und werde es erweiter sobald ich auf ein Problem stosse

Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar 






Teile sind : 


1 Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM010)
1 Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA (CT275MX300SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 1500X, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (YD150XBBAEBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (V341-003R)
1 MSI B350 Tomahawk (7A36-002R)
1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

jo, bei den Box-Lüftern ist die Paste als Schicht schon drunter.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Also muss ich keines mehr extra draufschmieren sondern kann ichs so draufschrauben, bin ein wenig verwirrt da ich das extra grfragt habe und ja ist dabei wurde mir gesagt....


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Also muss ich keines mehr extra draufschmieren sondern kann ichs so draufschrauben, bin ein wenig verwirrt da ich das extra grfragt habe und ja ist dabei wurde mir gesagt....



nur bei Kühlern, wo keine paste schon am Kühlkörper ist, muss man selber Paste draufmachen. ODER wenn man unbedingt WILL, dann macht man die Standardpaste weg und trägt selber dazugekaufte Paste auf. Aber nötig ist das nicht, denn der Kühler von AMD ist natürlich so beschaffen, dass er völlig ausreicht mit DER Paste, die schon drauf ist. Wichtig ist eben nur, dass du nicht eine vlt vorhandene Schutzfolie übersiehst.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Also folie ist keine oben hab mich schon angeschmiert......, okay neues problem  hab die schrauben am mainboard entfernt die hielten so plastik teiile fest laut beschreibung weg damit und kühler einfach draufschrauben aber joa 2 seiten bekomm ich rein die anderen hängen bzw würden nur mit kraft reingehen ist das normal?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

jz rinnt mir die sauce schon raus wenn ich seitlich reinkucke


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Wie muss ich die Lüfter anschliessen vom gehäuse ? verzweifle da grade das erste ging leicht da hinten oben kabel und anschluss gleich daneben, die anderen 2 vorne keine ahnung hab insgesamt

Fan 1,2,3 A
Fan 1,2,3 B

und noch einen 4 poligen????


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

Hast du den Kühler denn nun korrekt drauf? Der Stecker kommt an den "CPU_FAN"-Anschluss des Mainboards.  Der ist meist rel. nahe beim Sockel. Welches Board hast du nochmal?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

b350 tomahawk ich verzweifle kein playn von den 2 lüftern im gehäuse der hinten hat nur einen anschluss den hab ich an system fan 1 gesteckt kabel ist auch nicht länger die beiden anderen lüften haben 6 anstücke und ein molex wtf ich glaub binde die kabel zusammen und fertig passen e nirgends


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

korrekt ? denke schon XD


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

da ist auch noch ein kurzes kabel vielleicht 20 cm lang beide seiten 8 pins und stoffumantel ....wo dieses kabel herkommt keine ahnung laut anleitungen hab ich das nie gesehn wurde nie erwähnt aber es scheitert e an den geilen lüftern i geh mal eine rauchen bevor ich das ganze teil aus dem fenster schemisse


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> b350 tomahawk ich verzweifle kein playn


 Der CPU-Anschluss scheint hier auf dem Bild http://alejapc.pl/userdata/gfx/9265d1671dfc5489a40310c0a07b1773.jpg  direkt links neben dem Oberseite des linken RAM-Slot zu sein.



> von den 2 lüftern im gehäuse der hinten hat nur einen anschluss den hab ich an system fan 1 gesteckt kabel ist auch nicht länger die beiden anderen lüften haben 6 anstücke und ein molex wtf ich glaub binde die kabel zusammen und fertig passen e nirgends


  Bei den Gehäuselüftern musst du mal schauen, was die für Stecker haben. Manche Gehäuse haben da noch "Molex", dann kommen die direkt ans Netzteil. Wenn die aber kleine Stecker haben, so wie der vom CPU-Lüfter, mit 4 oder 3 Pins, dann kommen die an einen freien "FAN"-Anschluss des Boards. Du kannst einen 3Pin-Stecker auch auf einen 4Pin-Anschluss stecken, der passt auch nur auf eine Art und Weise drauf, das geht aber. Der Lüfter hat dann halt kein PWM, was den Lüfter anders ansteuern könnte. Und auch nen 4Pin.Stecker auf nur 3Pin-Anschluss klappt, dann läuft der Lüfter eben ohne PWM, obwohl er es unterstützen würde. 




> da ist auch noch ein kurzes kabel vielleicht 20 cm lang beide seiten 8 pins und stoffumantel


 wo ist das dabei?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

So nein Cpu steckt eh im cpu fan und cpu 8 pin der passt.

Ich hab molex gehört das nur an das netzteil passt e nur an hdd/dvd teil dürfte aber passen muss ich nur den für strom anschliessen, da sind ja noch 6 wie gesagt A und B je 3 mal oder brauche ich das gar nicht da diese stecken nicht aufs mainboard passen also von dem was ich gesehen habe......

glaube das kabel ist nur eine verlängerung also kann es nicht wichtig sein 

EDIT: selbst wen es sind 6 stecker so viele fan anschlüsse habe ich gar nicht


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> So nein Cpu steckt eh im cpu fan und cpu 8 pin der passt.
> 
> Ich hab molex gehört das nur an das netzteil passt e nur an hdd/dvd teil dürfte aber passen muss ich nur den für strom anschliessen, da sind ja noch 6 wie gesagt A und B je 3 mal oder brauche ich das gar nicht da diese stecken nicht aufs mainboard passen also von dem was ich gesehen habe......


 Du brauchst von den Netzteilkabeln nur den langen 24poligen Hauptstomstecker, den 8Pin-Stecker, der links oben beim Board hinkommt, und 1-2 Kabel, wo die Stromstecker für SSD und/oder Festplatte dran sind. Den Rest brauchst du erstmal nicht. Wenn du ne Grafikkarte einbaust, dann brauchst noch ein oder zwei der beiden Kabel, wo am Ende ein 6Pol-Stecker ist, an dem noch ein 2Pol-Teil ist, damit du daraus einen 8Pol-Stecker machen kannst. 

Und FALLS die Lüfter vom Gehäuse einen Anschluss per Molex haben, dann brauchst du halt noch ein Kabel, wo ein passender Stecker dran ist. Oft hast du auch an einem Kabel 1x Molex und 2x Sata, dann kannst du mit dem einen Kabel vlt. Festplatte + SSD + Lüfter versorgen.


Dann musst du aber auch noch an die Kabel denken, die von der Gehäusevordeseite kommen - das sind bunte, eher sehr dünne Kabel. Die müssen beim Mainboard drauf, die sind zB für den Ein/Ausschalter, den Reset-Schalter und die "Laufwerk arbeitet"-LED da. Da musst du genau auf die Stecker schauen, da sind kleine Beschriftungen drauf, und dann im Handbuch des Boards nachsehen, wo die hinkommen. Das kann echt tricky sein.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden es ist alles soweit angeschlossen bis auf die, Lüfter was mich so verwirrt ich schliese die moles jz ans netzteil an wo Dvd/HDD oben steht da nur der passt!

und bunte es ist alles Schwarz!

Auf was mus ich achten beim ersten mal einschalten ? Muss der stick mit Windows schon drinstecken beim start? Und woher weis ich das alles funktioniert wie es soll mache mir wegen Cpu gedanken nicht das es zu heiss wird wobei spiele ja e nicht denke das dürfte klappen auch wenn die paste ziemlich verschmiert war habs dann mit ner karte wieder verteilt aber najah sicher nicht optimal...


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden es ist alles soweit angeschlossen bis auf die, Lüfter was mich so verwirrt ich schliese die moles jz ans netzteil an wo Dvd/HDD oben steht da nur der passt!


 die Molex-Stecker waren früher halt für DVD, HDD usw. gedacht, passen aber auch bei einigen Lüfter-Anschlüssen, die manche Gehäuse anbieten. Auch zb die Pumpe einer Wasserkühlung ist oft per Molex-Stecker verbunden.





> und bunte es ist alles Schwarz!
> 
> Auf was mus ich achten beim ersten mal einschalten ? Muss der stick mit Windows schon drinstecken beim start? Und woher weis ich das alles funktioniert wie es soll mache mir wegen Cpu gedanken nicht das es zu heiss wird wobei spiele ja e nicht denke das dürfte klappen auch wenn die paste ziemlich verschmiert war habs dann mit ner karte wieder verteilt aber najah sicher nicht optimal...


normalerweise hast du ein Bild vom Startbildschirm des PCs, über das du auch ins BIOS des Mainbaords reingehen kannst, und/oder ist ne Meldung da, dass kein Betriebssystem gefunden wurde. hast du denn jetzt GAR kein Bild? Monitorstecker ist richtig drin? Monitor auch ggf. auf den richtigen Eingang umgeschaltet? Laufen die Lüfter?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

hilfe D


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

ne hab noch nicht eingeschaltet weil ich wissen will ob was kaputt gehen kann dabei wenn ich was falsch gemacht habe


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Also kann ich ihn jetzt einschalten ohne sorge haben zu müssen das was kaputt geht?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Also kann ich ihn jetzt einschalten ohne sorge haben zu müssen das was kaputt geht?


 ach so meinst du das. Also, wenn die CPU korrekt drin ist, was man an sich nicht falsch machen kann, das RAM richtig drin sitzt, dann kann man an sich nichts falsch machen, außer dass vlt das Kabel zum Einschalten falsch steckt. Dann passiert halt einfach nur "nichts"  

SOLLTE der Kühler nicht richtig sitzen und die CPU zu heiß werden, schalten moderne Mainboards einfach ab.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

okay dann starte ich jz mal schauen ....berichte dann gleich...


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Power Button leuchtet Grün, Lüfter hinten dreht sich , Cpu lüfter dreht sich, Mainboard leuchtet rot als wären led verlegt siet cool aus

Aber bekomme kein bild bzw kein signal....

tastatur wird auch versorgt leuchtet

pc ist per hdmi an tv angeschlossen was kanns da haben?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

jop die 2 lüfter drehen sich nicht :/


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> jop die 2 lüfter drehen sich nicht :/


 Die Gehäuselüfter? Wäre erstmal nicht so schlimm. Steck die mal wieder ab. 

Wegen des Bildes: du hast am TV aber auch den korrekten HDMI-Eingang aktiv? Bei TV-Geräten ist es manchmal komisch, da KANN es passieren, dass es kein Bild gibt, und mit nem anderen Kabel geht es dann. Teste da auch mal: TV ein, HDMI-Eingang wählen und erst DANN den PC mal einschalten.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Kabel sind absolut neu das erste mal benutz grade 

Okay laut handbuch gibts ja die leds die fehelr zeigen bei mir leuchtet eins das Gpu Led wahrscheinlich da keien karte installiert nehme ich an,

joa die lüfter sind quasi nicht angeschlossen glaube ich da kein steckplatz passt


gut probiere ich


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Nope kein Bild :/


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

Oh jee, sorry - ich sehe jetzt erst, dass die Ryzen-CPUs gar keine Grafikeinheit haben ^^ Das wusste ich nicht. Dann wirst du natürlich kein Bild bekommen. Ich war sicher, dass die eine grafikeinheit haben, weil die Boards ja die Anschlüsse bieten - aber vermutlich ist das dann für andere CPUs, die noch nicht auf dem Markt sind. Es wird nämlich auch "Office-PC"-CPUs geben, die haben dann wohl ne Grafikeinheit. Dann musst du warten, bis die Grafikkarte da ist,

und von den Lüftern: kannst du da ein Foto machen, bzw. welches Gehäuse hast du jetzt nochmal genommen?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/Gehaeuse-inte...716431&sr=8-1&keywords=nanoxia+deep+silence+3 

dieses Gehäuse.

Oh okay na besser als kapputt glaube sonst passt alles schnurrt wie ne katze^^ und fehler leds leuchtet nur gpu  aber das lüfterproblem will ich noch unbedingt lösen ......

Edit: achja beim auschalten also drücke knopf und der pc ist auf der stelle aus also wirklich schnell ist das normal?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Gehaeuse-inte...716431&sr=8-1&keywords=nanoxia+deep+silence+3
> 
> dieses Gehäuse.
> 
> ...


 ja, denn ohne Betriebssytem muss der PC nicht runterfahren, sondern kann direkt ausgehen.


und Lüfter: laut Anleitung  http://nanoxia-world.com/media/pdf/48/b6/c6/DS3_manual_german.pdf  sind die Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung, und die wiederum wird über einen Molex-Stecker versorgt, in den scheinbar nur 2 Kabel reingehen. Der muss halt an einen passenden Anschluss an einem Kabel vom Netzteil mit dran. Und dann kannst du wiederum mit den Schiebereglern der Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter schneller oder langsamer drehen lassen. Das müssen zwei Regler sein, wo L und H dransteht für Low und High, nach rechts ist "high", also schneller. Pro Regler sind bis zu 3 Lüfter dran, vlt hängen ja beide vorinstallierten Lüfter am gleichen Regler?


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind die stecker die ich meien die kommen vo vorne wo die 2 lüfter sind, qualität ist nicht gut aber mein handy ist alt....hoffentlich hilft es trotzdem.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, denn ohne Betriebssytem muss der PC nicht runterfahren, sondern kann direkt ausgehen.
> 
> 
> und Lüfter: laut Anleitung  http://nanoxia-world.com/media/pdf/48/b6/c6/DS3_manual_german.pdf  sind die Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung, und die wiederum wird über einen Molex-Stecker versorgt, in den scheinbar nur 2 Kabel reingehen. Der muss halt an einen passenden Anschluss an einem Kabel vom Netzteil mit dran. Und dann kannst du wiederum mit den Schiebereglern der Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter schneller oder langsamer drehen lassen. Das müssen zwei Regler sein, wo L und H dransteht für Low und High, nach rechts ist "high", also schneller. Pro Regler sind bis zu 3 Lüfter dran, vlt hängen ja beide vorinstallierten Lüfter am gleichen Regler?



Also regler hab ich noch keine geshen hab aber beide gehäusewände unten.....mal schauen ........aber wie gesgat der lüfter vorne hat komplett andere stecker wie die 2 hinten.......


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Also regler hab ich noch keine geshen hab aber beide gehäusewände unten.....mal schauen ........aber wie gesgat der lüfter vorne hat komplett andere stecker wie die 2 hinten.......


 Die Lüfter müssten an sich an der Steuerung angeschlossen sein, da sollte eigentlich gar kein Kabel direkt vom Lüfter "frei" sein. Vlt. mach mal Fotos und lad die hoch.

und die Steuerung ist wohl vorne am Gehäuse, wenn du die Frontklappe aufmachst


*edit* ach so - die kleinen Stecker sind dafür gedacht, wenn du WEITERE Lüfter einbaust. Die kannst du dann da anschließen. Die Stromversorgung für die vorhandenen Lüfter ist wiederum über den größten der Stecker.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

und wohin mit dem stecker der passt nirgends

also diese 6 mini stecker kann ich getrost verstauen? 

nur der molex muss wo rein ins netzteil aber wie?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> und wohin mit dem stecker der passt nirgends
> 
> also diese 6 mini stecker kann ich getrost verstauen?
> 
> nur der molex muss wo rein ins netzteil aber wie?


 welches Netzteil hast du? Normalerweise haben die Netzteile zwar immer weniger molex-Stecker, weil die Sata-Stecker überhand genommen haben, aber an sich müsste ein Netzteil immer noch an einem der Kabel auch Molex haben - siehe hier, der weiße
http://www.binbin.net/photos/generic/4-l/4-link-sata-power-supply-cable-for-hdd-4-link-sata-power-.jpg

der kann je nach Netzteil auch ne andere Farbe haben.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ght-Power-10-Non-Modular-80--Gold_976845.html

Das hier und ja passt in den dvd stecker aber tut sich nichts habs an 2 probiert.......

EDIT; Ja das sind die DVD/HDD stecker habs probiert rotiert aber nicht.....der pin waer dann sogar verbogen hab ih gericht richtig rein tut sich nix.....


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ght-Power-10-Non-Modular-80--Gold_976845.html
> 
> Das hier und ja passt in den dvd stecker aber tut sich nichts habs an 2 probiert.......
> 
> EDIT; Ja das sind die DVD/HDD stecker habs probiert rotiert aber nicht.....der pin waer dann sogar verbogen hab ih gericht richtig rein tut sich nix.....


  also, manchmal sind die Pins zu locker, so dass der Kontakt nicht ganz da ist. 

aber wenn ich die Bilder mal anschaue: kann es sein, dass die Lüfterkabel noch gar nicht angeschlossen sind? denn für die Lüftersteuerung sollen es 6-Buchsen-Stecker sein mit den Namen A1 bis A3 und B1 bis B3, und auf dem Bild scheinen ja 6 zu sein, wo noch nichts dransteckt. Es kann also sein, dass du mal die Kabel der Lüfter "verfolgen" musst, wo die enden und ob deren Stecker denn überhaupt angeschlossen sind.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Die enden in einem der lüfter und da komm ich nicht wirklich ran??? das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ? was sol auch dranstecken hast ja selber gesagt da kommen WEITERE lüfter ran, wäre auch logisch das die installierten angeschlossen sind ohne das ich das gehäuse zerlegen muss?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Die enden in einem der lüfter und da komm ich nicht wirklich ran??? das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ? was sol auch dranstecken hast ja selber gesagt da kommen WEITERE lüfter ran, wäre auch logisch das die installierten angeschlossen sind ohne das ich das gehäuse zerlegen muss?




also, da muss es an sich eine Möglichkeit geben, vlt hast du die Kabel, die wirklich VON den Lüftern kommen, noch nicht gefunden? Die Stecker von Lüftern müssten nämlich so ausehen wie hier UNTEN im Bild, oben im Bild ist ne Buchse zu sehen. https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/zuad-134_zuad_134_2g_800x800.jpg und auf deinen Bildern sieht das alles wie Buchsen aus, a


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, da muss es an sich eine Möglichkeit geben, vlt hast du die Kabel, die wirklich VON den Lüftern kommen, noch nicht gefunden? Die Stecker von Lüftern müssten nämlich so ausehen wie hier UNTEN im Bild, oben im Bild ist ne Buchse zu sehen. https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/zuad-134_zuad_134_2g_800x800.jpg und auf deinen Bildern sieht das alles wie Buchsen aus, a




also ich bin nur noch verwirrt ???? was soll ich jz machen die kommen von den lüftern da seh ich doch wenn ich reinkucke......


ja die 6 teile sind wie auf deinem foto der obere, das untere vom netzteil kommen solche weg aber nur 2 ka für was die da sind.

EDIT: ja der lüfter der geht hat so nen stecker wie auf dem foto der past auch ins mainboard .


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> also ich bin nur noch verwirrt ???? was soll ich jz machen die kommen von den lüftern da seh ich doch wenn ich reinkucke......


 nicht unbedingt, es kann auch sein, dass da einfach nur AUCH der Anschluss für die Lüftersteuerung sitzt und die Kabel halt "aus der Gegend" kommen. Da du da eben 6x "Buchsen" hast, wird genau DAS der Fall sein. 

Schau vlt mal im Handbuch nach, wie man die Lüfter wechseln könnte, und dann weißt du, wie du genauer an die Lüfter rankommst, um die Kabel zu finden. Da MÜSSEN welche sein, vlt. kommen die auch eh schon an einer ganz anderen Stelle des Gehäuses raus, und du hast die nur noch nicht gesehen. Die Buchsen A1-A3 und B1-B3 sind aber definitiv dazu da, damit DA überrhaupt erst die Stecker der Lüfter rein kommen. Die kommen aber nicht direkt VON den Lüftern, sondern von der Lüftersteuerung.

Wenn du die Lüfterkabel gefunden hast, könntest du die auch direkt am Mainboard anschließen, wenn da genug Buchsen da sind..



> das untere vom netzteil kommen solche weg aber nur 2 ka für was die da sind.


 den Satz versteh ich nicht.


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Ja ich HABS die Kabeln ware direkt unterm lüfer eingeklemmt spitzange und zack gleich bei A1 und A2 angeschlossen und den dicken beim netzteil angeschlossen jz drehen sich alle 3 Juhuuu


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Ja ich HABS die Kabeln ware direkt unterm lüfer eingeklemmt spitzange und zack gleich bei A1 und A2 angeschlossen und den dicken beim netzteil angeschlossen jz drehen sich alle 3 Juhuuu


  siehste  

die kannst du halt auch, wenn du willst, am Board anschließen. Da kannst du die dann evtl per Software ansteuern. Kann aber sein, dass sie Dir auch auf Standardrehzahl eh leise genug sind, dann lass es einfach am Gehäuseanschluss.  Richtig testen kannst du das natürlich erst, wenn die Grafikkarte da ist, Windows installiert wurde und du dann mal SPiele usw. testen kannst


----------



## hibana (20. April 2017)

Super ja dann auf karte warten und weiter gehts   aber das kabelgedöns wie machen das leute wenn ich in youtube pcs sehe siehst fast kein kabel bei mir siehst nur kabeln ^^ hab sogar schwierigkeit gehäusedeckel raufzubekommen deswegen


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

soll ci die Treiber vom Mainboard auch auf den Stick tun da ich ja kein Laufwerk habe und damit die Cd nicht benutzen kann die dabei war, BIOS dasselbe ...?


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

soll ci die Treiber vom Mainboard auch auf den Stick tun da ich ja kein Laufwerk habe und damit die Cd nicht benutzen kann die dabei war, BIOS dasselbe ...?


oder brauch ich am stick nur windows 10 und den rest einfach vom internet hoffentlich automatisch ^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> soll ci die Treiber vom Mainboard auch auf den Stick tun da ich ja kein Laufwerk habe und damit die Cd nicht benutzen kann die dabei war, BIOS dasselbe ...?
> 
> 
> oder brauch ich am stick nur windows 10 und den rest einfach vom internet hoffentlich automatisch ^^


  Du machst mit dem Media Creation Tool von Microsoft erstmal den USB-Stick fertig, so dass du mit dem Windows installieren kannst. ich GLAUB du kannst dann die Treiber auch danach einfach mit draufkopieren, am besten machst du dafür dann einen Ordner auf dem Stick. Du kannst aber auch Windows installieren und danach erst den Stick erneut zur Hand nehmen, mit nem alten PC Treiber draufkopieren und dann auf den neuen PC rüberkopieren. 

Wegen der Kabel: das ist echt nicht so leicht, aber viele "stopfen" die Kabel auch einfach in den Bereich beim rechten Seitenteil rein, und dass die Abdeckung dann schwer anzubringen ist, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches   damit es nicht so viele Kabel sind, nehmen viele auch ein Netzteil. wo man die nicht benötigten Kabel abstecken kann. Muss man aber nicht machen


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

Ja media tools habe ich nach anleitung auf den stick gepackt . Aber sonst softwareseitig bin ich ne grössere flasche als beim zambauen und das will was heissen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2017)

Das wirst du schon hinkriegen.


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

Klar muss ja


----------



## Gast201803192 (21. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Super ja dann auf karte warten und weiter gehts   aber das kabelgedöns wie machen das leute wenn ich in youtube pcs sehe siehst fast kein kabel bei mir siehst nur kabeln ^^ hab sogar schwierigkeit gehäusedeckel raufzubekommen deswegen


Das kommt auch auf das jeweilige Gehäuse an.mittlerweile findet man in jedem Gehäuse Kabelführung so das die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard versteckt werden können. Hier kann man dann mit Kabelbinder diese so befestigen das die Tür leicht auf und zu geht. Hier muss man aber ein bißchen planen in welcher Reihenfolge angeschlossen wird und welches Kabel somit wo hin geht. Sowas kann man aber auch im Nachhinein optimieren wenn das System steht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

So hab ichs gemacht .


----------



## hibana (24. April 2017)

ich fass es nicht liefert amazon doch dirket falschen artikel ......lol bekomme wohl nie ne grafikkarte....erst midfactory jetzt amazon wtFFFFFFFF


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> ich fass es nicht liefert amazon doch dirket falschen artikel ......lol bekomme wohl nie ne grafikkarte....erst midfactory jetzt amazon wtFFFFFFFF



Was hast du denn jetzt bekommen? ^^


----------



## hibana (24. April 2017)

keine ahnung irgend ne scheiss pumpe eh schon wieder retur geschickt jetzt bei cybersport bestellt wenn das nicht klapp dann weis ich auch nicht......750 Euro wegen gpu im umlauf^^


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast du denn jetzt bekommen? ^^



So habe endlich ne karte erhalten ist jz doch ne rx 480 asus strix geworden 8gb aber habe trotzdem nur schwarzes bild oder muss ich auf der tastatur was drücken damit irgend ein bild kommt?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> So habe endlich ne karte erhalten ist jz doch ne rx 480 asus strix geworden 8gb aber habe trotzdem nur schwarzes bild oder muss ich auf der tastatur was drücken damit irgend ein bild kommt?


 Hast du die Karte 100% richtig reingesteckt, und in den obersten PCIe-Slot des Mainboards? Die Stromstecker dran? Und alles natürlich bei "PC vom Stromnetz genommen" gemacht? Ist das Monitorkabel an der Karte angeschlossen?


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte 100% richtig reingesteckt, und in den obersten PCIe-Slot des Mainboards? Die Stromstecker dran? Und alles natürlich bei "PC vom Stromnetz genommen" gemacht? Ist das Monitorkabel an der Karte angeschlossen?



so habe jz bild gpu steckte ned richtig glaube ich  okay es kommt sofort das bild mit windows installieren das ich den key eingebn soll past das so soll ich den sofort eingeben?


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

help pls


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

so habe es nun installiert aber ohn ekey denn habe ich übersprungen, Datenschutzeinstellungen WTF MICROSOFT alles Deaktiviert. jetz bin ich im Menü also Windows was soll ich jz noch speicher und einstellen ?

Amd Grafiktreiber habe ich jetzt auf die SSD geladen gut so? Bin da noch verwirrt wegen was auf SSD und HDD habs zwar so eingestellt jetzt im Windows das Bilder musik usw auf HDD kommt, Dokumente hab ich derweil noch das es auf die SSD kommt musst du mir dann sagen was klüger wäre....

Wegen Mainboard muss ich das jetzt manuell Update laden oder hat es das selber gemacht ? Bzw wo kann ich das nachschlagen?


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

lol wollte grade fragen schreiben auf einmal zeigt mein bildschirm kein signal mehr aan wtf musste zwangsrunterfahren was sol ic jetzt machen?  weis absolut nicht warum amd treiber sind nebenbei gedownloadet worden vielleicht haben i´die es versaut LOL son schrott


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> lol wollte grade fragen schreiben auf einmal zeigt mein bildschirm kein signal mehr aan wtf musste zwangsrunterfahren was sol ic jetzt machen?  weis absolut nicht warum amd treiber sind nebenbei gedownloadet worden vielleicht haben i´die es versaut LOL son schrott




Du solltest zuerst mal Windows nach Updates suchen lassen, danach dann die aktuellen Treiber installieren. Was hast du nochmal für eine Windows-Version?


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

windows home 10 one key also noch nicht aktiviert......Bild habe ich wieder Windows updates sind aktuell.

Jetzt hab eich den Steam driver booster 4 benutz um alles zu aktualisieren..müsste doch klappen oder? Laut dem Programm ist alles aktuell. Amd auch  .

wegen virussicherheit reicht e der windows defender oder ist doch das neue microsoft securrity essential ersatz quaasi ne?

achja wegen Cpu der war im bios auf bis zu 56 grad ist das zu viel ? 

kuck da jetzt mit dem MSI Afterburner Programm nochmal nach

Achja wollte den Driverboostter auf die HDD laden geht zwar kann aber keinen ordner erstellen da dan die meldung kommt wegen Kopierschutz oder so habs jz einfach auf die SSD geschmissen ^^ den msi afterburner wil ich schon auf die HDD oder? Weis da noch immer nicht recht was wohinsoll......

Und wann sol ich Windows aktivierne deiner meinung nach?


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Puhh beim MSI afteburner kann man ja viel verstellen fasse da ja nichts an^^ Temperatur ist 40-45 Grad laut Msi ob es stimmt weis ich nicht oder ob es überhaupt die cpu ist...


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

Also, ich persönlich lade die Treiber lieber manuell runter und traue irgendwelchen Boost-Tools nicht.

Für Viren wäre security essantial IMHO besser, aber den Defender dann auch abschalten. Oder Avast nehmen oder so.

56 Grad schon im BIOS kommt mir viel vor. Sicher, dass der Kühler richtig sitzt? Kann aber auch ne falsche Anzeige sein. 40-45 Grad wären gut, aber vlt ist das ja die Grafikkarte? Nimm mal von hier CPUID  der HWMonitor, das zeigt normalerweise alles korrekt an. 


Tools und "normale" Programme kannst du alle auf die SSD machen, die nehmen ja nicht viel Platz weg, aber grad DIE profitieren von einer SSD. Und wegen des "Kopierschutzes": du solltest auf der HDD natürlich nicht den alten Windows oder "Programme"-Ordner nehmen, der ist ja noch von der alten Windows-Version. Und Bilder, Musik usw. MUSST du auch nicht auf die HDD machen, außer es werden so große Massen, dass es nicht anders geht - da kannst du dann aber immer noch einen Ordner "MP3" auf der HDD machen, du musst aber nicht den "offziellen" Musik-Ordner von Windows auf die HDD verlegen.


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Okay ja stimmt kann sein ^^

okay ich probiere das mal......

Das mit dem Treibern macht mich wahnsinnig ^^ Die gpu treiber sind aktuell hab ja die software von 'Radeon drauf  Fürs Mainboard flashe ich noch das neu Bios rauf . dann dürfte alles startklar sein oder?

Den Pc hör ich nicht mal so unter Sachen laden und surfe usw mal schauen dann beim zocken. Und im Msi Afterburner kannst ja meine güte Lüfter verstellen, Gpu takt usw das alles greif ich nicht an sollte von Standard her doch genügen so Taktrate ist 1310 laut Software .

Najah mir wärs lieber wenn das Virusprogramm gut klappt ^^ bin e nie auf verwerflichen Seiten da sollte das doch reichen schätze hoffe ich mal das von Windows 7 war klasse.


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich persönlich lade die Treiber lieber manuell runter und traue irgendwelchen Boost-Tools nicht.
> 
> Für Viren wäre security essantial IMHO besser, aber den Defender dann auch abschalten. Oder Avast nehmen oder so.
> 
> ...




Hab mir die Software geladen die du verlinkt hast zeigt viel an aber temperatur sehe ich nirgends?

EDIT: Ahh okay jetzt habe ich das richtige 

GPU:49 Grad
CPU:36,5 MIN 48,1 MAX steht da dürfte hinhauen oder'?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

Beim BIOS musst du halt schauen, wie man das am besten macht - idr muss du da einen USB-Stick nutzen, und am besten vorher im BIOS bzw. UEFI mal die Standardwerte laden, bevor du den Flash machst.

Beim Virenscanner wäre Avast halt durchaus gut, da kommt halt ab und an ne Werbung, aber der Schutz ist gut. Der Scanner von Microsoft soll aber auch gut sein.


Bei dem Link: nimm mal den Download rechts, den PERFMonitor.


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

EDIT: Ahh okay jetzt habe ich das richtige

GPU:49 Grad
CPU:36,5 MIN 48,1 MAX steht da dürfte hinhauen oder'?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

Ja, das passt alles


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Also kann ich jetzt ohne bedenken spielen ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Also kann ich jetzt ohne bedenken spielen ?


 an sich ja, und falls die CPU zu heiß werden sollte, würde der PC eh abschalten.


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

OK das würde ich dann wissen na hoffentlich klappts^^

Wenns so einfach wäre habe steam ja auf der SSD will aber die Spiele auf die HDD packen irgendwie gehts das nicht....hmmm

habs jz geschafft das das dass game auf die nadere platte installiert wird hoffentlich passt das so


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2017)

Dann mal viel Spass


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Danke


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

So habe Far Cry 3 gestartet und es äuft beschissen weis nicht warumund komplett egal welche einstellung ?

tipps zum einstellen oder keine ahnung aber das ist 35 -10 0 fps abe es ruckelt komisch ???wtf 2012 er spiel 

oder kappier ich was nid :/


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

es ist unspielbar das lief auf der ps3 besser kein witz zwar nufr 30 fps aber ohne ruckeln wenn ich mich drehe oder umsehe.....ich verstehe das nicht.....ob low oder ultar ist komplett egal. spielt auch von den fps her fast keinen unterschied.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2017)

Grafikkarten-Treiber von der Hersteller-HP runtergeladen und installiert?


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Ist aktuell. Hab amd sofware drauf deswegen die macht das und der sagt ist aktuell

war extra geräte manager grafikkarte treiber suchen schwupps besten treiber installiert  

extrem geil den key für windows 10 auch umsonst gekauift da ansche4inend schon benutzt


----------



## hibana (26. April 2017)

Habs hinbekommen lag am Bluetooth empfänger für Xbox one controller läuft flüssig mit 60 fps auf ultra jetzt mit vsync ohne vsynhcschwankt es stark kann aber 100 fps erreichen aber die konstanten 60 fühlen sich viel besser an 

Aber eien fragge noch was istt SSAO HBVAO und MSAA? Grad das letzter kostet doch an Performance wenn ich auf 8 stelle .  es gehhttt huiiii und es sieht bombe aus für ein 2012 spiel für mein ermessen


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Habs hinbekommen lag am Bluetooth empfänger für Xbox one controller läuft flüssig mit 60 fps auf ultra jetzt mit vsync ohne vsynhcschwankt es stark kann aber 100 fps erreichen aber die konstanten 60 fühlen sich viel besser an


 alles klar - vlt gibt es ja für den Empfänger neuere Software, oder er geht an einem anderen USB-Port besser?



> Aber eien fragge noch was istt SSAO HBVAO und MSAA? Grad das letzter kostet doch an Performance wenn ich auf 8 stelle .  es gehhttt huiiii und es sieht bombe aus für ein 2012 spiel für mein ermessen


 also, diese ganzen Abkürzungen stehen für Kanten- und Textur-Glättungsverfahren. Vor allem mit dem, was auf AA endet, werden Linien und Kanten, die auf dem Bildschirm "treppenartig" aussehen, weicher gemacht, so dass es mehr nach einer geraden Linie aussieht, aber das kostet halt Rechenpower. Mehr als 4x AA macht an sich so gut wie nie Sinn, weil der Unterschied von 8x zu 4x an sich nur noch auf Screenshots zu sehen ist, es sind aber mit 8x AA schnell mal 20-40% weniger FPS verfügbar als bei 4x AA,

Und Treiber würde ich echt lieber selber runterladen und installieren, ist auch nicht schwer.

Wegen des Key: beim Verkäufer einfach mal melden, wenn das ein seriöser Shop war, kriegst du einen neuen.  


Steam: du kannst bei JEDER Spieleinstallation entscheiden, ob das Spiel auf C:, also die SSD, oder auf die HDD (bei Dir vlt D: oder E: ) soll - Steam legt dann auf der HDD einfach einen neuen Steamordner an.


----------



## hibana (27. April 2017)

Hab den Bluetooth einfach vorne in den Pc Stecken sollen, hatte wohl verbindungsprobleme wenn hinten was eh lächerlich ist bei 2m abstand aber was solls hauptsache es geht  und funktioniert echt super. und ich danke Vsync was immer das auch ist Limtiert anscheinend bei 60 fps aber es ist durchwegs Flüssig wie man es erwartet, aber der Pc wird bei Far Cry 3 kaum lauter? dachte mir wahnsinn na zum glück keine überhitzung da hab ich noch schiss......aber najah sonst halt kühler raus neue paste fertig 

Achja hab mir den Driver Booster genau angekuckt und es ist alles aktuell man sieht ja was geupdated wurde gpu cpu alles klasse teil musste nicht mal das BIOS flashen als ich rein ging sahs auf einmal komplett anders aus schnell Youtube und siehe da Oberfläche der neuersten Version 

Aber Dead Space krieg ich nicht zum laufen da steht dann 800x600 beim Tv und es folgt schwarzes Bild aus dem ich nicht rauskomme ......najah is ja nicht so wichtig das game^^

eDit: Es war MMOGA der Shop habe ihnen Mail geschickt Geld werde ich per PAypal zurückholen fertig!! Kann ja nicht sein als ich das bild mit dem Code sah wurde mir schon übel erlich gesagt ......


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Hab den Bluetooth einfach vorne in den Pc Stecken sollen, hatte wohl verbindungsprobleme wenn hinten was eh lächerlich ist bei 2m abstand aber was solls hauptsache es geht  und funktioniert echt super. und ich danke Vsync was immer das auch ist Limtiert anscheinend bei 60 fps aber es ist durchwegs Flüssig wie man es erwartet, aber der Pc wird bei Far Cry 3 kaum lauter? dachte mir wahnsinn na zum glück keine überhitzung da hab ich noch schiss......aber najah sonst halt kühler raus neue paste fertig


 moderne PCs sind halt viel leiser als noch vor 5-6 Jahren, da sind viele verwundert, die lange nix neues hatten 

Und mehr als 60 FPS bringen bei einem normalen Monitor an sich eh nix. ohne vsync hättest du aber ggf. Bild-fehler.






> eDit: Es war MMOGA der Shop habe ihnen Mail geschickt Geld werde ich per PAypal zurückholen fertig!! Kann ja nicht sein als ich das bild mit dem Code sah wurde mir schon übel erlich gesagt ......


 kauf lieber bei eBay bei einem der Shop, die auch zig Bewertungen haben. Da gibt es einige mit 1000 oder 10000 Wertungen und zu 99% positiv.


----------



## hibana (27. April 2017)

Jup deutliches Tearing ohne .....ja stimmt ne Mitbewohner hatte mal einen paar jahre her mit gtx 550 der war laut win staubsauger kein witz......^^

Wirkt logisch da tv e nur 60hz unterstützt. 

Okay wegen Sound bin ich noch verwirrt also mein Kopfhörer ist an nem Fiio 09k Kopfhörersverstärker der läuft zu nem DAC mit Optischem ausgand der wiederum zum TV per Optisches Kabel und , Pc halt per HDMI an TV gut habe Sound alles gut soweit nun hab ich aber die Bit einstellungen soll ich die auf DVD Qualität lassen also 16 Bit 44.1/48KHZ

frage nur weil najah will das Potenzial nicht verschleudern wenn es welchen gäbe da an der Ps4 hattest 2 Einstellungen und basta das wars kannst nix falsch machen....


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Jup deutliches Tearing ohne .....ja stimmt ne Mitbewohner hatte mal einen paar jahre her mit gtx 550 der war laut win staubsauger kein witz......^^
> 
> Wirkt logisch da tv e nur 60hz unterstützt.
> 
> ...


 also, am PC brauchst du da nix einzustellen, denn der TV macht dann alles. Per HDMI geht es schon optimal zum TV


----------



## hibana (27. April 2017)

Hallo und zwar hab ich grade Dolby Atmos entdeckt und die 39 Day Trial gestartet bei der einstellung ist es bereits angeählt kommen wir zur frage gleich darunter ist noch ein kästchen mit 7.1 Virtuellem Surround muss ich den auch anwählen oder nicht ?

Glaube eher nicht da Dolby sein eigens ding rennt oder klärt mich bitte auf 


Wenn du mir das noch bearbeiten kannst  super ne siehste hab sogar surround Softwareseitig ohne jegliche Hardware kaufen zu müssen Klasse diese vielfalt muss man lieben. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

Also, ich weiß nicht, was man da einstellen muss, aber 7.1 virtueller Surround scheint korrekt zu sein, oder eben auch "Dolby Headphone".


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht, was man da einstellen muss, aber 7.1 virtueller Surround scheint korrekt zu sein, oder eben auch "Dolby Headphone".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hej herby ist das normal erscheint mir viel für nur Surfen usw?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 was jetzt? 3,4 GB belegter Speicher? Das ist eher wenig, denn Windows füllt den Speicher gerne mal auf, damit möglichst, was du im Laufe der aktuellen Sitzung schon EIN mal genutzt hast, im Speicher noch schnell verfügbar ist, falls du es wieder brauchst. Und ein Teil des Speichers muss ja allein für Windows selbst belegt sein, sonst hättest du kein sichtbares Windows auf dem Schirm


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

Ah okay kam mir etwas viel vor aber wenn das so ist umso besser  mit Ark ist er gleich mal auf 12 gb^^


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was jetzt? 3,4 GB belegter Speicher? Das ist eher wenig, denn Windows füllt den Speicher gerne mal auf, damit möglichst, was du im Laufe der aktuellen Sitzung schon EIN mal genutzt hast, im Speicher noch schnell verfügbar ist, falls du es wieder brauchst. Und ein Teil des Speichers muss ja allein für Windows selbst belegt sein, sonst hättest du kein sichtbares Windows auf dem Schirm



kennst dich mit steam aus? will ja das die screenshots auf die hdd gehen nicht ssd wo steam drauf ist....habe auch verzeichnis diese festplatte festgelegt wird auch so angezeigt trotzdem tut mir steam die screenshots auf die ssd?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> kennst dich mit steam aus? will ja das die screenshots auf die hdd gehen nicht ssd wo steam drauf ist....habe auch verzeichnis diese festplatte festgelegt wird auch so angezeigt trotzdem tut mir steam die screenshots auf die ssd?


 Die Screenshots werden wohl im Verzeichnis gespeichert, in dem Steam ist. Aber das ist ja nicht schlimm, die Screenshots nehmen normalerweise nicht viel Platz weg, und du kannst die ja später dann manuell verschieben.

Wegen RAM: bei ARK nutzt Windows das vorhandene RAM dann halt auch aus. Das MUSS aber nicht heißen, dass ARK 12GB zwingend BRAUCHT - es kann auch sein, dass nur 7,5GB belegt wären, wenn du nur 8GB RAM hättest.


----------



## hibana (29. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3euro key ^^ so jz passts ne


----------

